# Xerneas & Yveltal vs. Reshiram & Zekrom



## RandomLurker (Nov 1, 2013)

Pokemon Gen 6 mascots vs. Gen 5 mascots, which team wins


----------



## Solar (Nov 1, 2013)

What are their feats? Should at least be in the gigatons from powerscaling I assume, but anything that puts them over? Or maybe some form of hax?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 1, 2013)

Zekrom and Reshiram look cooler. Do they get any points for that?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Nov 1, 2013)

HAHAHAHA

Dunno what crack Deathsaurer is smoking up, but it must be some powerful snoo-snoo to suggest that Xerneas and especially Yveltal are inferior designs to another bunch of flying dinosaur lizards with engines nearly shoved up their rectums

Then again, OPINIONS~!

Anyway, with my current knowledge on all the Legendaries, Reshiram and Zekrom sweep the vitality duo, unless their lifewiping prowess extends over all of Poke-Earth and not just the Kalos region, in which case things get more interesting.


----------



## Regicide (Nov 1, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Dunno what crack Deathsaurer is smoking up, but it must be some powerful snoo-snoo to suggest that Xerneas and especially Yveltal are inferior designs to another bunch of flying dinosaur lizards with engines nearly shoved up their rectums


I thought the BW legendary designs were cool.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Nov 1, 2013)

To be truthful, they are not really all that bad designs (most of the Legendaries are at least solid and many rank among the best of their respective generations)

But I just think that Xerneas and Yveltal are being highly underrated by UDS and are a majorly refreshing visual break from the Dragon-type mascot spotlight since Gen IV (and the more general reptilian look since Gen III)


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 1, 2013)

All the opinions ...

What did the new ones do? I don't even think they showed up in the Japanime yet?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

KaiserWombat said:


> Anyway, with my current knowledge on all the Legendaries, Reshiram and Zekrom sweep the vitality duo, unless their lifewiping prowess extends over all of Poke-Earth and not just the Kalos region, in which case things get more interesting.



I'm pretty sure it is the whole planet, the blast from 3000 years ago was just the Kalo's region.

Have you seen the video? That attack was massive.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 1, 2013)

I agree with Modbat; I like the Kalos Duo more in terms of design. Especially Xerneas, 'cause Mononoke 

Haven't finished the game yet, but I've heard talk that Lysandre implies global lifewiping.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 1, 2013)

Screw the deer, that thing looks ridiculous. Gimme the dragons back.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Nov 1, 2013)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Screw the deer, that thing looks ridiculous. Gimme the dragons back.




With pleasure. Yveltal's design is pretty good, though. Xerneas is... Meh.

As for this match, still no consensus about whether the lifewiping in X and Y is planetary or just Kalos?


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Screw the deer, that thing looks ridiculous. Gimme the dragons back.



Have you seen Xerneas' thread on Smogon? Quite a lot of people actually want to ban Xerneas from Ubers.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't see how that has any relevance on how ridiculous it looks.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

I personally think Xerneas is one of the better designed Legendaries, it looks powerful and like a force of nature, without requiring the stereotypical "badass" virile views of other "cool" Pokemon.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd hardly call any of the dragons badass. They're simply the most aesthetically pleasing lot. Except Charizard, fuck that pandering piece of shit. Fairies are by in large the least aesthetically pleasing type. Come at me.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

I wasn't talking about Fairies in general, just Xerneas.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 1, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Have you seen Xerneas' thread on Smogon? Quite a lot of people actually want to ban Xerneas from Ubers.



Not happening, has too many counters.

Ferrothorn, Aegislash, Fortress, Dialga(Assault Vest), Ho-oh and Arcues forms are extremely solid counters to Xerneas.  Even Ho-oh has less counters.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 1, 2013)

I know, but how overwhelming he can be really bothered a lot of people.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 1, 2013)

They just need to play their cards right, find the appropriate time to set up your Xerneas when his counters are dealt with or weakened. Extreme killer Arcues is more overwhelming when you don't have proper counters, with +2 priority, amazing bulk and good attacking stats. Xerneas hits harder, but doesn't have priority or the bulk and has more counters and very annoying resists.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not much into the cool factor. I also appreciate the mythologies for Xerneas and Yveltal more, both in-game and IRL.


----------



## Uberchu (Nov 2, 2013)

Didn't Yveltal beat Rayquaza in an earlier thread? I was under the impression that Reshiram and Zekrom were relatively equal to him, so powerscaling would make Yveltal the winner.


----------

